
Google Throws Open Doors to Its Top-Secret Data Center - yk
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/10/ff-inside-google-data-center/all/
======
raju
Seems to be a dup - <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4663946>

------
ljf
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4663946> for earlier post

